# Daphnia/ Brine shrimp



## dukydaf (Aug 31, 2004)

What is the difference between BBS ( Artemia salina) and daphnia ??
If there is a diiference how do you hatch daphnia? How much salt (in spoons) per liter(gallon) if the eggs come from Europe


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

I believe daphnia (which have multiple species) are freshwater inhabitants. It is a common practice to grow them in tubs of established green water. There is a lot of information about growing them out there. I have no experience with raising them from eggs and can't help you there, I have never heard of doing this. I know they are used to determine water quality in lakes and ponds and such.


----------

